# HS928 scraper/guard problem



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

I need to replace the scraper-bar/auger-guard on my HS928TAS.

Manual simply says to replace when worn, but I am finding that the scraper studs won't clear the auger housing mounting holes before the bar is jammed against the auger.

Should I use brute force to deform the housing? Or is it expected that the auger will be removed as part of the repair?

Anyone done it? Or have the shop manual?

Ken C


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

cprstn54 said:


> I need to replace the scraper-bar/auger-guard on my HS928TAS.
> 
> Manual simply says to replace when worn, but I am finding that the scraper studs won't clear the auger housing mounting holes before the bar is jammed against the auger.
> 
> ...


 I have not done it but I definitively would not use brute force as the auger on Hondas are easy to remove. Hope this helps.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Ken -The correct way to replace the scraper bar, or as Honda calls it, "Auger Housing Guard", is to remove the auger rakes. Can you get the scraper bar off using brute force without removing the auger rakes? Probably, but it really depends on how worn down your auger rakes are. If they're pretty worn down (ie. serrated edges have been ground down to nothing) than chances are pretty good you'll have enough clearance to remove the scraper bar without pulling the auger rakes. However the correct way is to pull the auger rakes which is very simple and should be done every couple years anyways to grease or Anti-Seize the auger shaft. Just make sure you properly document the correct orientation of each auger rake before removing as they are Left/Right specific. See attached procedures from the shop manual. Good Luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It should be four bolts on either side of the bucket, and the whole auger and impeller mechanism yanks out. Be careful, gravity will take over and the impeller will drop and begin rotating at an alarming rate.


----------



## DaveS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmmm. I don't recall removing the augers to replace my scraper bar…. but I was a while ago...


----------



## ncamisa (Oct 30, 2016)

anyone know where I can the auger rakes for the best deal I need to replace both of mine and on honda's site its 300 for each one?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

They are expensive.
The best place for pricing in my experience is All Years Honda Snowblower Parts and they offer free shipping on $150 or more orders. 

If you want something on the inexpensive side of things you will have to search for used augers or try to rebuild them.


----------

